

Nokia punished by markets for only posting 25% profit in Q1 (wtf?) - henning
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080417/ap_on_hi_te/earns_finland_nokia

======
sdurkin
Markets deal with expectations. The market price had profits of greater than
25% "built-in." When Nokia failed to meet this expectation, the price dropped.

------
nazgulnarsil
exactly. we don't have an efficient market (see the efficient market
hypothesis) but it averages out to be pretty close.

